
Recipe for Startup Success - portiad
http://fndrs.net/QIjQKl
======
napoleond
"Start with two or three founders who are determined, sufficiently smart, and
work well together. Work on an idea that grows organically out of your own
experience. Launch fast and iterate, using growth rate as a guide. Don't be
dismayed when it turns out to be hard." -- pg[0]

[0] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4573011>

~~~
portiad
I'll add just keep working regardless of what discouragements you face.
Startup failure is only so high because founders don't commit to their ideas.

